# U.A.E two visa unified number for one person



## shaheejee (Jul 8, 2014)

I cancelled my U.A.E student visa in 2003 and got my work visa after five year later in 2008 but with different visa unified number. Is it is ok, one person with two visa unified numbers or it is a mistake ? is that is the reason for my visa renewal rejection. kindly advise.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Was your original student visa cancelled properly or did you just leave when its date expired and never actually cancelled anything ?


----------



## shaheejee (Jul 8, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> Was your original student visa cancelled properly or did you just leave when its date expired and never actually cancelled anything ?


yes my student visa was properly cancelled.


----------

